#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Civil & Structural Engineering >  >  >  Professional Training Course in Civil & Structural Design Engineering

## Skillineers

*Professional Training Course in Civil & Structural Design Engineering*
*Course Objective*
This course will help the candidates to have an in-depth understanding of structural
behavior. This understanding will form a basis for analysis and design of
building/structures. It will encourage use of Computer Aided Analysis & Design in the
design process.
Furthermore, the candidates will obtain the ability to choose and adapt calculation
models and appropriate methods on the basis of in-depth understanding of the physical
behavior, properties and limitations of the models and with regard to the actual purpose
of the calculations.
After the completion of this course the candidates will be able to:
 Give a synthesis of Structural Mechanics and Structural Engineering on the basis of
selected applications.
 Widen the perspective on analysis and design of structural systems.
 Have deep insight in Industrial design practices.
*Course Overview*
 Introduction to industry and industrial systems e.g. Infrastructure, Thermal Power
Plant, Refinery, Petrochemical, Chemical etc
 Role of civil engineers in various fields
 Inputs from various departments and output
 Concept of Analysis and Loading Calculations
 Concrete Structure Design with relevant codes & standards. Steel structure design
with relevant codes & standards
 Equipment supporting structures and foundations
 Pipe Racks and Sleepers
 General Civil Works  Roads, Drains, CRWS (Contaminated Rain Water Sewer), OWS
(Oily Water Sewer), Paving, Dyke Wall, Tank Farm Area, Boundary wall, fence,
gate, Local support and platforms
 Computer Aided Analysis and Design
Classification of Structures
Structure Geometry and Coordinate system
How to generate Joints and Members
How to assign Structural Boundary Conditions
Grouping and Renumbering of Joint and Member Numbers
How to Generate Loads and Load Combinations
Linear Static Analysis
Finite Element information
How to Generate Elements and Element Mesh
Report Generation
Print Specifications
R.C.C. Design as per IS456 (Beams, Column and Slabs)
Steel Design as per IS800
Interactive Design Methods
 Advanced Computer Aided Analysis and Design
Design of Isolated Footing
Design of Mat Foundation
Design of Pile Cap
Design of Combined Footing
Design of Strip Footing
Design of Retaining Wall


Design of One Way Slab
Design of Two Way Slab
Analyse and Design of Shear Bolt Group
Analyse and Design of Moment Bolt Group
Design of Stair Case
Seismic Analysis
Dynamic Analysis
Pushover Analysis
*Duration*
120 contact hours during weekends in 3 months
*Qualification*
Degree in Civil Engineering
*Skillineers*
2nd Floor, Central Market,
Niti Khand-3, Indirapuram, 
Delhi NCR, 201010 India.
Phone : 91-120-6481329
Mobile: 91-9278291008, 91-9278291009
Email : info@skillineers.com
Website: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Professional Training Course in Civil & Structural Design Engineering

----------


## DSB123

Skillineers,
                Touting for business again. These forums are for sharing information not for touting for business!!!!

----------


## duazo2009

> *Professional Training Course in Civil & Structural Design Engineering*
> *Course Objective*
> This course will help the candidates to have an in-depth understanding of structural
> behavior. This understanding will form a basis for analysis and design of
> building/structures. It will encourage use of Computer Aided Analysis & Design in the
> design process.
> Furthermore, the candidates will obtain the ability to choose and adapt calculation
> models and appropriate methods on the basis of in-depth understanding of the physical
> behavior, properties and limitations of the models and with regard to the actual purpose
> ...



This is a free educational source forum and we do not sell or advertized any commercial related transactions, So please don't use this forum for your commercial advertisement.

IF I AM THE MODERATOR IN THIS FORUM, I WILL BAN YOU HERE IMMEDIATELY..


Cheers,,

duazo2009

----------

